# Girls: How much facial hair do you like on a guy?



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Feel free to list any certain types of styles as well.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Preferably none at all.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My preference is shaven or really short stubble.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

shaven to some stubble.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Scruff to average (trimmed) beard. For the most part, I don't like clean-shaven guys. But too much beard is kind of gross. Kind of has mental connotations of poor hygiene and attempting to hide your face.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

None. Some scruff can look alright, but I don't like it against my skin(it literally gets red and itchy)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> None. Some scruff can look alright, but I don't like it against my skin(it literally gets red and itchy)


That's my favourite thing, the scratchiness. It's funny how people differ so much in this.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> That's my favourite thing, the scratchiness. It's funny how people differ so much in this.


My skin is extremely sensitive. I can only wear soft fabrics, for example. Otherwise I get rashes and redness that flare up(undiagnosed allergy). I can't wear knits at all ;_; I get the same reaction from being scratched by scruff. I have no idea if I'd like the feeling or not if I was normal... I still don't like the look of it, though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There is not much grosser than feeling mustache hairs on your lip when kissing a guy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*barfs* I like as little hair on a human as possible, except for the head hair, of course.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> *barfs* I like as little hair on a human as possible, except for the head hair, of course.


If you're not a lesbian, I have some bad news for you...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Normally shaven, but some guys look good with beards so it all depends.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

failoutboy said:


>


Omg, I've seen deliberate neckbeards irl. It's not pretty lol..



arnie said:


> If you're not a lesbian, I have some bad news for you...


^This.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

arnie said:


> If you're not a lesbian, I have some bad news for you...


Not all guys can grow facial hair. And not all women have none. And if you're talkig about body hair, well thank gosh women don't have any of that.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

failoutboy said:


>


 :spank


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you'll find girls who like both, although the more popular choice is clean shaven.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Clean shaven, but a bit of scruff is okay sometimes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Too much?


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Either scruff (stubble as I call it) or clean shaven.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

kiirby said:


> And if you're talkig about body hair, well thank gosh women don't have any of that.


What


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Not all guys can grow facial hair. And not all women have none. And if you're talkig about body hair, well thank gosh women don't have any of that.


I do thank gosh for that. :yes


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love me some facial hair on a good looking man. :yes And it looks like I'm in the minority. I like a well-trimmed beard or gotee and mustache.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

scruff, or clean shaven.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a bit of scruff, I can't stand beards or moustaches.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

kiirby said:


> And if you're talkig about body hair, well thank gosh women don't have any of that.


Which is why women spend so much time shaving off all of their non existent body hair. <3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Everything but the first option.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Too much?


:um What woman could handle that touching her face??? I like a little facial hair on a man but good googa mooga! lol


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

scruff is nice.
At least a little facial hair on a man gives him that mature look.


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> I love me some facial hair on a good looking man. :yes And it looks like I'm in the minority. I like a well-trimmed beard or gotee and mustache.


Yup, facial hair's nice


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> :um What woman could handle that touching her face??? I like a little facial hair on a man but good googa mooga! lol


Na, not too much


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

None. I find it repulsive.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Beards (L) :yes
I don't like man without beard haha im weird
only if the hair is black though


----------



## Dorkasaurus (Mar 25, 2014)

My boyfriend's beard is so wonderful.. Also I really dislike mustaches. I think they're kinda gross. :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I really hate that look where men are shaven, but have a bit of hair down the middle of the chin and a moustache. Moustaches and beards are


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

MadTroll153 said:


> I really hate that look where men are shaven, but have a bit of hair down the middle of the chin and a moustache. Moustaches and beards are NO


Wow that turned out a bit huge


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ and then you quoted it, so it's there twice. XD


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ and then you quoted it, so it's there twice. XD


LOL Yeah

I just got rid of it in the quote


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I saw this meme on somebody's page here, too funny:


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

The more facial hair, the better.



MindOverMood said:


>


What a babe. :mushy I wanna live in that beard.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> :um What woman could handle that touching her face??? I like a little facial hair on a man but good googa mooga! lol


Yuck :um


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Just as long he looks manly and not a sissy.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Bring on the beards.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Better get used to it

Unless the guy is taking a razor with him to work, and shaving before he leaves, you'll have to deal with some stubble past his early 20's.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't mind a lightly shaved beard and a mustache. I'm not a fan of the Santa Claus types of beards or whatever. Sometimes, I don't care for the "naked baby face look" either.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I am glad most girls prefer clean shaven. Because I really like shaving, it's all self-preservation and relaxing and feels great afterwards... even if everyone thought it was ugly I would still do it. You will never see me with a beard, well, maybe I'll try it at least once in my life, other than that, nah.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't understand why there is such a huge beard craze at the moment. It seems like every other guy is sporting a beard of some kind these days. I personally they look like **** on most people.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EcpYYCWgrq


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

None, though some beards look good on certain guys, but I still prefer clean-shaven since I find beards a little gross.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

no beard at all

i do like beards on particular people but dunno in general just nah


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Too much?


Beardiful. Not too much at all.

This is perfection for me, though:


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm just here for the pictures of beards. opcorn


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

michael1 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0EcpYYCWgrq


this is art


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

komorikun said:


> There is not much grosser than feeling mustache hairs on your lip when kissing a guy.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm just here for the pictures of beards. opcorn


ha she likes beard:clap


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

I like hair on the top of the head and nowhere else. But I realize humans are humans, so I tolerate other kinds if I need to


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Very little (scruff) to none. I don't ever care for beards or mustaches. Some body hair is nice, though.


----------

